# thoughts for trip in 2013



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

We have been talking about our next trip into europe posably march / april next year and return september. This is something we have done for many years and have many friends in spain and so spend a lot of time there. With all the unimployment there does this mean that the crime rate will go up, and that we in m/h will be a easey targets. What are your thoughts wil you not go abroad, miss out certan places, only go on camp sites rather than wild camp. i would realy like to get other peoples thoughts, Some of you are probably in spain or france at the moment have things changed since your last trip. :signthanks:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We have just returned from 3 weeks in Spain with our m/h and we stayed on aires other than when we were at my uncle's house. I never felt unsafe or at risk. I must say that food is much cheaper there than in France too which is a help on a long trip.
We live in France and don't feel ...el our money doesn't go as far as it used to.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I understand what you are thinking about possible crime and I was also thinking similar.
We decided to go to Germany next spring and have the ferry booked.
Later in the year we have another few weeks and we may go to France or Atlantic Spain and Portugal.
I am not a fan of Mediterranean Spain as I think that there is more chance of crime in that area.
This year we went to southern France and we expected no problems and had no problems.
We wild and use aires exclusively.
Just go with the flow and as you know, if it does not feel right, then move on.
Enjoy


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*idea*

try norway stunning place


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well the first thing.I would say is that your probably much safer out of the uk than in it!

We are just nearing the end of a six month trip and we have mainly used aires or wild camped across six countries and never felt unsafe but you would never see me overnighting in the likes of marseille, Barcelona or birmingham! Aires this year and wild spots seem as safe as ever.

I'm quite choosy where we park though but this is mainly down to having space and a nice view rather than worrying about being robbed but I instinctively know when something doesn't feel right and just move.

The only times we have moved pitches on this trip though has been down to noisy neighbours!

Don't worry. Get out there and enjoy. You won't be gassed, robbed or kidnapped. Or if your really worried borrow Aldras big doggy who is now more cantankerous than ever. 

I have no worries for future trips either.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi 

I asked the question because this year we stopet at Sete southern france and were robbed at 4.30 in the afternoon whlest going to get bread, this in the town center. We returned to england to sort banking out ( they stole computer ) but we returned and spent 6 great weeks in france and spain. All thoughts apresiated, as things like this take a lot of getting over


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Damar,

I've spent the last 14 years, spending 3 months or more at a time, travelling around Europe with never a problem. I use aires, Stellplatze and 'wild' camping extensively.

Understand your concern but you are as safe or safer in most of Europe than you are in the UK. There are obviously crime hot spots on the continent as there are in the UK. 

Last year I spent 3 of my 5 months in Croatia, Slovenia and Hungary. Brilliant if you fancy a change from Spain. Off to Morocco in the spring.

Take basic precautions, but above all don't let fear of crime stop you enjoying your travels. Statistically you are highly unlikely to be robbed. Sadly it has happned to you once so, hopefully, lightning won't strike twice. 

Jed


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Jedi.

Like you we have been m/h a long time (our first van was in 1967 ) how time flyes. Your last trip sounds good we have never been that way in croatia and the other places you mension do you wild camp or use sites, are the sites expensive and the cost of living in general, thanks Dave


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Damar,

Wild camping is not permitted in Croatia or Slovenia. I did spend several nights on 'Bistro' car parks for free in Croatia and enjoyed fine food and drink within  
Campsites and cost of living in both countries were cheaper than France.

Hungary appears to have no restrictions on wild camping. Campsites around Lake Balaton were relatively cheap. Again I spent several nights camped outside a bar at Fonyod (no I,m not an alcoholic :lol: ).
I also wild camped about half a mile from the centre of Budapest.

I visited these countries from March to the end of June. Weather was great. 

Jed


----------

